# potbelly pigs



## GeorgeK (Apr 14, 2004)

I've been raising Potbellies for meat for years, does anyone else out there do that? They are extremely efficient on a small scale. If you are interested in a livestock conservancy for potbellies check out 2 sites www.windrigefarm.us and www.greenerpasturesfarm.com
George


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

George, I have a razorback/potbelly cross that I received in a group of mixed breed swine destined to be snakefood. She was very pretty so I kept her. She is due to farrow in May from my razorback boar. I've never had potbelly pork but I think that crossing it with razorback will yield delicious meals. I was just lamenting to my best friend that we have no small pigs to butcher and roast this weekend.  They are much more economical to raise for me than domestic pigs and they are far more manageable. I think it is a fairly untapped market with a rewarding potential for the small family homestead.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

BTW, I love the Greener Patures website. That philosophy is very similar to mine. Thanks for the link.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

We raised/slaughtered about 3 generations of pot bellies.
Wonderful meat, although we let one boar get too old and man, he was musky.
But, lots of lard and meat from the sows.
Just about all the animal I can handle to dress out on my own. The last one was about 200 lbs, wonderful meat. Try not to feed too much slop, they just taste better if they have some good feed. Dont seem to be as "greasy" either.
We put our last pig in the freezer just a couple of months ago. The freezer went out a couple of weeks ago, so I think I may be lookin' up a potbelly in the future..... just to feed out and slaughter. 
Great for feed/meat conversion as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Don Armstrong (May 8, 2002)

Anyone who's interested in "small, manageable" pigs who do well on grazing pasture, rather than being fed to the gills on concentrates and grain, may be interested in looking up "kunekune" (Maori) pigs. They are small, friendly, manageable, max out at around 200 pounds or a bit over. One of the nice things is that if you do look into it and do it, you may for once get "ahead of the curve" and get in on a "breeding and marketing" boom just before the prices have gone sky-high.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Don Armstrong said:


> Anyone who's interested in "small, manageable" pigs who do well on grazing pasture, rather than being fed to the gills on concentrates and grain, may be interested in looking up "kunekune" (Maori) pigs. They are small, friendly, manageable, max out at around 200 pounds or a bit over. One of the nice things is that if you do look into it and do it, you may for once get "ahead of the curve" and get in on a "breeding and marketing" boom just before the prices have gone sky-high.


I looked for Kune Kune last year. I think it is too late to get in on them inexpensively here. They are an exotic pet in south Florida and expensive to purchase. I could adopt some from shelters but I don't like to lie and say they'll be pets. As for looks they are more beautiful than the potbelly, imo.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2004)

Tango said:


> George, I have a razorback/potbelly cross that I received in a group of mixed breed swine destined to be snakefood. She was very pretty so I kept her. She is due to farrow in May from my razorback boar. I've never had potbelly pork but I think that crossing it with razorback will yield delicious meals. I was just lamenting to my best friend that we have no small pigs to butcher and roast this weekend.  They are much more economical to raise for me than domestic pigs and they are far more manageable. I think it is a fairly untapped market with a rewarding potential for the small family homestead.


You are preaching to the choir. 
George


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Unregistered said:


> You are preaching to the choir.
> George


  I can go on and on about some things. Glad to find some company.


----------



## barbarake (Oct 23, 2003)

I'm interested in the potbelly pigs also, strictly because of their size (couldn't handle much larger and couldn't eat much more  )

Does anyone know if they would be suitable for pig roasts?? Or would they be too fatty and/or small?? 

(Around here they call them "pig pickin's". That's when you roast a whole pig for around 12 hours in a big gas grill. My brother-in-law made one of these grills and we used it for several pig roasts years ago. I don't know if he still has it (know him, he probably let it rust away) but I could get another one if necessary. I was thinking that that might be a profit-making idea for the future - doing pig roasts for large parties.) 

Anyway, I have about 1/4 acre of woods close to the house that I could fence off and let them range there. Also, the local grocery story has said that I could have all the stuff they trim off in the produce section. 

(By the way, that's something any homesteader might want to check in to. I live in a very rural area and I would have bet lots of money that someone was already getting the produce trimmings. But I figured it couldn't hurt to ask and they said no one was getting it and I was welcome to it. Hurrah!!)

I'm also thinking that I could use the produce trimmings to raise worms - sell the worms to fishermen and their castings to gardeners.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2004)

They are great for pig roasts! If they are pastured they will be lean and considered a meat pig, if penned they are more lardy. The key is to age the meat in the fridge for a week prior to roasting. MMMMMMM AAAHHHH


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Just dont let them get too heavy for the pig roast.
(but you probably knew that) the smaller pot bellies arent quiet as fatty.
also, that good chill is a must! really improves the flavor.

Round here, it is a dead run race to get those grocery scraps. Everyone wants a piece of that action! :haha:


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

the only pot bellies i've been around weighed close to 250pounds at three years old and they was some mean rooters. the boars got together once man talk about a fight. long story short there some one elses problem now the garage mechanic where i lived in ohio wanted them (they were free to him) talk a bout a chore loading them, never again i'll shoot them first. then its saugage time.


----------



## GeorgeK (Apr 14, 2004)

250 pounds is either not a potbelly or one with over half its weight in fat. Either could be possible, a lean healthy potbelly won't get over about 90 pounds on average, 125 at the extreme, and that would take 4-5 years to get there, that's why I usually butcher at about 9 months or approximatley 60 pounds. If you feed it cappuchino and ice cream it will get obese. The problem as Tango mentioned most people get crosses because the pet pig people tried to cash in on the old pyramid scheme and bred them out to other breeds to increase their numbers quickly. Most people now have crosses. It took me three generations to breed back to docile potbellies.
GerogeK


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I have seen (owned) some Large pot bellies. They do come in all sizes. I dressed out one sow that was only about 1 1/2 yr old, weighed in about 200 pounds. I got approx 4 gal. of lard off her, sure. But, she was fed like a pig..... not on hot cocoa and bagels. She ate veggie scraps and corn and hog feed. I also know she was a pot belly. We dressed out her brother 8 months earlier, and he weighed in a good 100+ pounds. They were taller than other pot bellies I have had.
Did some research once, Ive seen them in a range of sizes.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2004)

I can not believe that people would be so hard up for food that they would kill such wonderful family pets! It makes me sick to think of all the loving potbellies that have been butchered! There are so many other means for meat! Potbellies are bred for companionship and love! You who slaughter these wonderful creatures have serious issues! How could you! I HOPE YOU ALL CHOKE TO DEATH!!!!


----------



## GeorgeK (Apr 14, 2004)

Another retard who cant figure out the difference between a farm site and a pet site.




Unregistered said:


> I can not believe that people would be so hard up for food that they would kill such wonderful family pets! It makes me sick to think of all the loving potbellies that have been butchered! There are so many other means for meat! Potbellies are bred for companionship and love! You who slaughter these wonderful creatures have serious issues! How could you! I HOPE YOU ALL CHOKE TO DEATH!!!!


----------



## GeorgeK (Apr 14, 2004)

Unregistered unknown humanoids who think pigs are worth more than their human children are the most evil spawn from hell



Unregistered said:


> I can not believe that people would be so hard up for food that they would kill such wonderful family pets! It makes me sick to think of all the loving potbellies that have been butchered! There are so many other means for meat! Potbellies are bred for companionship and love! You who slaughter these wonderful creatures have serious issues! How could you! I HOPE YOU ALL CHOKE TO DEATH!!!!


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

George K, i agree with you, in fact the potbelly pig is known as the veitmanese potbelly, it is a slaughter pig in asia, and was brought here for a research animal, it seems researchers would rather handle a snall pig up to 160# (potbelly) versus the standard type up 1000# max. weight. when are these unregestarted peta people going to be brave enough to let us know their names and location, i use my right name . they hide behind and in the shadows , because they fear daylight. and real people knowing who they are. the simple fact is GOD put the pig here ,as same as other animals for man's benifit. not for them to be elevated to human status. sorry about the long post.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2004)

I'm sure they have a heck of a time on the Asian sites condemning them all for eating cat and dog!


----------



## GeorgeK (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree. I like them for their ease of butchering, and they don't tear up the pasture as bad as other pigs, because of their size. I think the flavor is better too, but that is probably more because they are pastured instead of penned.




james dilley said:


> George K, i agree with you, in fact the potbelly pig is known as the veitmanese potbelly, it is a slaughter pig in asia, and was brought here for a research animal, it seems researchers would rather handle a snall pig up to 160# (potbelly) versus the standard type up 1000# max. weight. when are these unregestarted peta people going to be brave enough to let us know their names and location, i use my right name . they hide behind and in the shadows , because they fear daylight. and real people knowing who they are. the simple fact is GOD put the pig here ,as same as other animals for man's benifit. not for them to be elevated to human status. sorry about the long post.


----------



## pointer_hunter (May 8, 2004)

What type of housing/fencing do you need to maintain a couple of the potbellies? Also, what types of feed should be used. I have an acre of woods that I could fence off and let them in to clean up for me.


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

the pens we used were wood about 16'x16' per pig 3' high they got big in the 5 yrs they were at my brothers house. he kept them for pets but they were in the yard and had a good sound barn for inclemete weather,


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

pointer_hunter said:


> What type of housing/fencing do you need to maintain a couple of the potbellies? Also, what types of feed should be used. I have an acre of woods that I could fence off and let them in to clean up for me.


I've seen mixed wild swine in acre pastures fenced in 6 strand barbed wire. I don't use the barbed wire, myself as I've heard nasty stories about injuries, but these pigs do very well. In a few months all but the trees were cleaned up. As for feed, I used to feed swine grower/finsiher until it went up by $3.00 per sack in six months time. I switched to All Stock with Calf Manna supplement and I feed them grass. My family saves me vegetable skins and bread and I feed that also to save on the store bought feed. The two that farrowed last week produced healthy piglets and are producing enough milk so I think their diet is good.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2004)

If they have acorns, they will love it. Only the bigger potbellies (over 80 pounds) seem to have the strenght to crush hickory and walnuts. I also had to teach mine that there is food in there by using a hammer and crushing some of the harder nuts and putting it on the ground near the whole ones. IF you want to get rid of brush and parkify the woods, put in also some sort of browser sheep (primitive or hair sheep) or goats or miniature zebu cattle (the only consistent browser of the cattle line)

Pig housing needs to be cool in the summer, warm in the winter, and definitely dry. IF the ground is damp, I'd put a few pallates on the ground, then a sheet of oriented strand board. Make sides of pallates on 3 sides, then cover in sheet metal. Make a series of rafters with 2x4's and use translucent fiberglass panel for roof. Fill it with straw, the pigs will burrow in as much as they want. Face the opening toward the sun, but away from the prevailing wind. You might need some metal fence posts around the otsides of the pallates to keep the pigs from pushing out the sides. In the winter, the sheep will probably go in there too which will also warm the pigs. They also will need access to water. And if you are going to pasture them, you will want to give them a daily treat of some sort, like a half cup of corn per potbelly to train them to a particular spot, so when you want to shoot them, you can get them at point blank range while they are munching the corn.

In this situation you might also want to get a guard dog, like a pyranese, to guard against coyotes

GeorgeK



pointer_hunter said:


> What type of housing/fencing do you need to maintain a couple of the potbellies? Also, what types of feed should be used. I have an acre of woods that I could fence off and let them in to clean up for me.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2004)

As Stan Marsh would say, "What an R'Tard" Sounds like another hippocrit who pays someone else to do their killing, and then pretends that meat doesn't come from animals. Probably someone into bestiality as well.



Unregistered said:


> I can not believe that people would be so hard up for food that they would kill such wonderful family pets! It makes me sick to think of all the loving potbellies that have been butchered! There are so many other means for meat! Potbellies are bred for companionship and love! You who slaughter these wonderful creatures have serious issues! How could you! I HOPE YOU ALL CHOKE TO DEATH!!!!


----------



## Thumper/inOkla. (May 10, 2002)

I have 2 potbelly/hamshire cross pigs, they run loose, will follow me anywhere, and will even climb a pallet ramp into a pickup bed for a slice of bread. They are about 18 weeks old now and just about right for a roast'em whole dinner.


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

hey that sounds like a winner of an idea. how are you going to cook them??


----------



## GeorgeK (Apr 14, 2004)

My favorite is a roast hindleg with garlic, a side of red potatoes, and asparagus. Or some days I want barbecued ribs. Somedays tacos... Maybe porkburgers? meatloaf, spaghettie and porkballs... Heck it's all good eats




james dilley said:


> hey that sounds like a winner of an idea. how are you going to cook them??


----------



## GeorgeK (Apr 14, 2004)

Pork Stroganoff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




GeorgeK said:


> My favorite is a roast hindleg with garlic, a side of red potatoes, and asparagus. Or some days I want barbecued ribs. Somedays tacos... Maybe porkburgers? meatloaf, spaghettie and porkballs... Heck it's all good eats


----------



## GeorgeK (Apr 14, 2004)

Cattle panels clipped to T posts works well for the fence portion, at least for the adults. The little ones can get through. Combo panels are tighter but more expensive.



pointer_hunter said:


> What type of housing/fencing do you need to maintain a couple of the potbellies? Also, what types of feed should be used. I have an acre of woods that I could fence off and let them in to clean up for me.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

The sausage I made last weekend was from a potbelly mix. Delicious  Can't go wrong with any part and I hear that they are gourmet for bacon. We don't eat much bacon here- I'm a sausage fan myself.


----------



## GeorgeK (Apr 14, 2004)

I make sausage too, I dont think the "bacon" would be worthwhile as bacon. Maybe as jerky? any experience with jerky?



Tango said:


> The sausage I made last weekend was from a potbelly mix. Delicious  Can't go wrong with any part and I hear that they are gourmet for bacon. We don't eat much bacon here- I'm a sausage fan myself.


----------



## shelbynteg (Jul 31, 2003)

Tango said:


> I looked for Kune Kune last year. I think it is too late to get in on them inexpensively here. They are an exotic pet in south Florida and expensive to purchase. I could adopt some from shelters but I don't like to lie and say they'll be pets. As for looks they are more beautiful than the potbelly, imo.


I've been looking around, can't even find a north american breeder of the Kune Kune pigs. Anyone know of a good contact for these pigs? thanks.


----------



## DayBird (Jul 26, 2004)

shelbynteg said:


> I've been looking around, can't even find a north american breeder of the Kune Kune pigs. Anyone know of a good contact for these pigs? thanks.



There's a zoo somewhere in Florida that has them. The only ones I've ever seen or heard of. They make out that they are some rare, endangered species and not a domesticated form.


----------



## breezynosacek (Nov 7, 2003)

GeorgeK said:


> I've been raising Potbellies for meat for years, does anyone else out there do that? They are extremely efficient on a small scale. If you are interested in a livestock conservancy for potbellies check out 2 sites www.windrigefarm.us and www.greenerpasturesfarm.com
> George


So George, 

Who are these reputable breeders and are they charging petpiggy prices? I've been checking these sites out and the prices are through the roof because of course each piglet has to go to the vet and be spayed or neutered at 4 wks and their papers are charged for as well and then of course petpiggy people can't do their own shots so they have to pay for that as well.

It's no wonder these people wouldn't consider eating one. They cost too much to eat! $150-$250 for a baby pig that has been sterilized.

Then you got the tree hugger types that won't let you eat one without cursing you out for being inhumane.

The Piggy Sanctuaries are full of pigs that would have gone to good homes IF the breeders would have been willing to sell to a homesteader that ate the culls and the extra stock.

So, how much are you charging? And can you arrange shipping?


----------



## Xandras_Zoo (Jul 21, 2004)

Never thought of raising potbellied pigs for meat- but I suppose it makes sense. If I were going to raise meat-pigs, they'd be what I'd go with (but I'm too soft-hearted to kill anything :$ ).


----------



## GeorgeK (Apr 14, 2004)

Most of us who sell livestock quality (better than pet quality, because we cull) are quiet and don't advertise (mainly because of the peta psychos). As far as I know the only ones who do advertise are myself (in kentucky) and on the west coast Ronda Jemtegard. See the links at the top. I don't charge near as much, simply because I am a hobby farmer, this isn't my day job. I got a decent price from someone going out of business, so I don't have to re-coup a big investment. I have more than enough pigs to feed my family, and I am trying to get the point out that these little pigs make a wonderful, easy to maintain homestead livestock. Obviously you will want intact pigs, so they can breed, so there is no fee for sterilization. There are also no papers, since there is no (yet) Potbelly Livestock Conservancy, but Ronda and I are trying to drum up interest in that.




breezynosacek said:


> So George,
> 
> Who are these reputable breeders and are they charging petpiggy prices? I've been checking these sites out and the prices are through the roof because of course each piglet has to go to the vet and be spayed or neutered at 4 wks and their papers are charged for as well and then of course petpiggy people can't do their own shots so they have to pay for that as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## breezynosacek (Nov 7, 2003)

GeorgeK said:


> Most of us who sell livestock quality (better than pet quality, because we cull) are quiet and don't advertise (mainly because of the peta psychos). As far as I know the only ones who do advertise are myself (in kentucky) and on the west coast Ronda Jemtegard. See the links at the top. I don't charge near as much, simply because I am a hobby farmer, this isn't my day job. I got a decent price from someone going out of business, so I don't have to re-coup a big investment. I have more than enough pigs to feed my family, and I am trying to get the point out that these little pigs make a wonderful, easy to maintain homestead livestock. Obviously you will want intact pigs, so they can breed, so there is no fee for sterilization. There are also no papers, since there is no (yet) Potbelly Livestock Conservancy, but Ronda and I are trying to drum up interest in that.


We would be interested...after talking to hubby about it he said that if I felt that strongly about it he would support me.

My question is this, do potbelly pigs qualify for conservancy? There have to be so many breeders available and I don't think petpiggy breeders would count.

http://www.albc-usa.org/wtchlist.htm

If I became one that would make three locations, have you got anymore?

Oh, and after I told hubby that most of the pet piggy breeders had their tusks removed, his eyes lit up. He said he knows of a potbelly pig farmer around here. Or at least he thinks that's what they are. I'm wondering if they are standard wild boar. Anywho, I will check with this farmer and see what he has and see if it is purebred or crossed. He could have been given somebody's pet pig or something since we live in farming area its hard telling.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

GeorgeK said:


> I make sausage too, I dont think the "bacon" would be worthwhile as bacon. Maybe as jerky? any experience with jerky?


I'm a huge fan of pork jerky  I'd hate to start that riff again here since some people were adament that pork shouldn't be used for jerky. But the lean cuts of pork are excellent for jerky. Reminds me that I had to throw out all that pork in the freezers  Next time we'll make jerky again. I've made about 15 pounds and have given a third away as gifts. It doesn't taste at all like pork. Actually the taste is very similar to homemade beef jerky but has just a different twang to it. Hard to explain. Take those lean cuts and try it yourself. I'll dig up my recipe if you're interested.


----------



## GeorgeK (Apr 14, 2004)

yes, Tango, if it isn't too much trouble I'd like a recipe. You are correct according to everything I've read. The only problem with pork is the fattiness, but most people have never seen a healthy, lean pig, which is the norm here




Tango said:


> I'm a huge fan of pork jerky  I'd hate to start that riff again here since some people were adament that pork shouldn't be used for jerky. But the lean cuts of pork are excellent for jerky. Reminds me that I had to throw out all that pork in the freezers  Next time we'll make jerky again. I've made about 15 pounds and have given a third away as gifts. It doesn't taste at all like pork. Actually the taste is very similar to homemade beef jerky but has just a different twang to it. Hard to explain. Take those lean cuts and try it yourself. I'll dig up my recipe if you're interested.


----------



## GeorgeK (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't know how many breeders are required, or if there is a requirement. ALBC is not the final word on any breed, I've found them to be completely non-helpful in general, so I never even bothered to talk to them about potbellies. The pork Council too is unhelpful since they are not interested in anything other than a national market, and could not care less about the homesteading issues.. I'm sure a peta psycho would not want to be part of a livestock conservancy. Have I got anymore what? breeders interested, or pigs for sale? Tusk extraction or regular trimming is a must for pet pigs, but not for livestock, same for sterilization. The typical "potbelly" that most people have seen is a potbelly cross. A true potbelly, when fed a proper non-obesity leaning diet, at full grown shouldn't be over about 130 pounds. I usually butcher at about 9 months, at that point they are usually 60-80 pounds, to get that last 50-60 pounds of meat takes another 3 years, whereas 2 young ones cost a lot less to raise than 1 full grown size. Have you read the section on potbelly pigs at my website? www.windridgefarm.us ?




breezynosacek said:


> We would be interested...after talking to hubby about it he said that if I felt that strongly about it he would support me.
> 
> My question is this, do potbelly pigs qualify for conservancy? There have to be so many breeders available and I don't think petpiggy breeders would count.
> 
> ...


----------



## breezynosacek (Nov 7, 2003)

GeorgeK said:


> I don't know how many breeders are required, or if there is a requirement. ALBC is not the final word on any breed, I've found them to be completely non-helpful in general, so I never even bothered to talk to them about potbellies. The pork Council too is unhelpful since they are not interested in anything other than a national market, and could not care less about the homesteading issues.. I'm sure a peta psycho would not want to be part of a livestock conservancy. Have I got anymore what? breeders interested, or pigs for sale? Tusk extraction or regular trimming is a must for pet pigs, but not for livestock, same for sterilization. The typical "potbelly" that most people have seen is a potbelly cross. A true potbelly, when fed a proper non-obesity leaning diet, at full grown shouldn't be over about 130 pounds. I usually butcher at about 9 months, at that point they are usually 60-80 pounds, to get that last 50-60 pounds of meat takes another 3 years, whereas 2 young ones cost a lot less to raise than 1 full grown size. Have you read the section on potbelly pigs at my website? www.windridgefarm.us ?


Yes, you have a very, very nice sight. 

*Have I got anymore what?* Yes, breeders. But if your not worried about ALBC guidelines then you don't have to worry about it.

*I'm sure a peta psycho would not want to be part of a livestock conservancy.* I would hope not, that would defeat the purpose, LOL!


Have the peta psychos really attacked farmers? Or just picketed and lobbied against them? Oh, and stomped chickens on video. 

Sorry to sound neive here, was off line for about a year so I haven't kept up on the goings on and urls and sites dissapear overnight.

The last major event I recall is the Klamath Basin fiasco and I don't know what eventually happened to them.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

"Have the peta psychos really attacked farmers? Or just picketed and lobbied against them? Oh, and stomped chickens on video."

The President of the ADGA was charged with animal cruelty last year by his very own ranch hands. He runs a goat dairy. PETA encouraged the charges (I read the e-mail exchange on one of PETA's alert websites) and has facilitated the process. I haven't stayed current with the trial but he stepped down as Pres. There are plenty of cases where animal rights-oriented people (new neighbors, visitors, people looking for trouble) have caused small and large homesteaders at least a lot of grief and at times a bit of money and time fighting charges. They are not all PETA members perhaps but PETA fuels a lot of more extreme domestic terrorist types like ALF.


----------



## breezynosacek (Nov 7, 2003)

Tango said:


> "Have the peta psychos really attacked farmers? Or just picketed and lobbied against them? Oh, and stomped chickens on video."
> 
> The President of the ADGA was charged with animal cruelty last year by his very own ranch hands. He runs a goat dairy. PETA encouraged the charges (I read the e-mail exchange on one of PETA's alert websites) and has facilitated the process. I haven't stayed current with the trial but he stepped down as Pres. There are plenty of cases where animal rights-oriented people (new neighbors, visitors, people looking for trouble) have caused small and large homesteaders at least a lot of grief and at times a bit of money and time fighting charges. They are not all PETA members perhaps but PETA fuels a lot of more extreme domestic terrorist types like ALF.


Okay, thanks. Talk about enemies in your own household!


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

GeorgeK said:


> yes, Tango, if it isn't too much trouble I'd like a recipe. You are correct according to everything I've read. The only problem with pork is the fattiness, but most people have never seen a healthy, lean pig, which is the norm here


Here's my recipe. It is tweaked from the American Harvest book. This does for 1.5 pounds of jerky. I cut the meat into very thin steaks. 1/2 c of worcestershire and soy sauce. 1 oz. tomato sauce, black pepper and curry (I use Jamaican curry)powder to taste (I mix all the ingredients before adding the pork) 2 cloves of garlic mashed, and one packet of curing salt. I add the pork and let it marinade overnight (about 12 hours) , turning it over several times. Then I dry the steaks on a paper towel and set them on the trays. At 155 it takes four hours for four trays to dry. Yummy!


----------



## breezynosacek (Nov 7, 2003)

I just got given to me four potbelly crosses. 2 male 2 female one ready to drop a litter. One has tusks. All are bigger than the mini pot bellies.

Questions:

How do you move 4 pigs that weigh about 200lbs and one has tusks and one is pregnant???

We got a pickup truck, will they stay in the back without enclosing it or will they jump out at the first stoplight we run into?

I'm hoping they aren't all lard babies because of the crossing. These evidently were her mother's pigs and she inherited them when her mother died. She doesn't know much about them other than they are potbellies but not miniature.

They are free, so I don't really care. If nothing else, I get some lard and some babies to start fresh with. I will see what breed they are when I go and see them.

Now, we told her we would try and be over to get them by the 15th so that she wouldn't have to keep feeding them. The one with tusks gouged her.

I would appreciate all of the help and suggestions you can offer.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

They should be moved in a livestock trailer which is low and easier to move them into. See if you can rent or borrow one. They will definitely jump out of an open pick up truck- not to mention how you'll be able to get them up there. Could be interesting  Ask for them to be penned for picking up if she can do it. I doubt she is too keen on doing anything with them - I wouldn't be with a gouge. Pigs move easily with feed especially feed they like. Treats like All Stock 12% Sweet or hog meal with molasses or cooked chicken, corn etc. They will move your way for food- the gouger and the pregnant one too. Make sure they keep cool and entertained on the ride home. 

If these were pets at one time and then relegated to livestock they might be fatty but you may be surprised. Don't know too much about Potbellies. GeorgeK raises them - I think I just have one or two with some of the genes mixed in. Depending on how you are with the male who gouges, you might keep him for stud or send him to camp. I don't have the tolerance or capacity to deal with aggressive animals. Personally I think the miniature potbelly pig is a load of bull. They all get big. They are miniature by comparison to a domestic pig but a 200 pound pig is not miniature anything. They will need a strong and sturdy pen .

Since this is a new start for them I'd keep the pregnant girl with the other female and keep the two males away from them. Ask for her farrowing date, if known it will help ease your mind. Four free pigs is a great opportunity. You can start all over with the babies or you can see how things work out with the adults. Once they are home you'll have time to consider the possibilities. Getting them home should be loads of excitement - keep us in tune


----------



## breezynosacek (Nov 7, 2003)

Tango said:


> They should be moved in a livestock trailer which is low and easier to move them into. See if you can rent or borrow one. They will definitely jump out of an open pick up truck- not to mention how you'll be able to get them up there. Could be interesting  Ask for them to be penned for picking up if she can do it. I doubt she is too keen on doing anything with them - I wouldn't be with a gouge. Pigs move easily with feed especially feed they like. Treats like All Stock 12% Sweet or hog meal with molasses or cooked chicken, corn etc. They will move your way for food- the gouger and the pregnant one too. Make sure they keep cool and entertained on the ride home.
> 
> If these were pets at one time and then relegated to livestock they might be fatty but you may be surprised. Don't know too much about Potbellies. GeorgeK raises them - I think I just have one or two with some of the genes mixed in. Depending on how you are with the male who gouges, you might keep him for stud or send him to camp. I don't have the tolerance or capacity to deal with aggressive animals. Personally I think the miniature potbelly pig is a load of bull. They all get big. They are miniature by comparison to a domestic pig but a 200 pound pig is not miniature anything. They will need a strong and sturdy pen .
> 
> Since this is a new start for them I'd keep the pregnant girl with the other female and keep the two males away from them. Ask for her farrowing date, if known it will help ease your mind. Four free pigs is a great opportunity. You can start all over with the babies or you can see how things work out with the adults. Once they are home you'll have time to consider the possibilities. Getting them home should be loads of excitement - keep us in tune


I was more worried that the pregnant one would drop early if she got stressed out. If she is overweight that is stress enough but we don't know anybody with a livestock trailer as we just moved down here.

Yeah, I'll keep you in tune! :haha:


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

Maybe if you can't find a livestock trailer, you have or can borrow some extra large dog crates? Don't try just using a canopy on your pickup either. That's a good way to get home with no pigs and the windows broken out of your canopy, from what I hear.


----------



## GeorgeK (Apr 14, 2004)

The lard is really great for dep frying, the trick is don't wait til golden brown, pull out your deep fried items when you hear a sudden increase in the sizzle, that's when the water is being driven out of the food, and soon thereafter the lard will be sucked in.

I've found the lardies should be removed from the breeding program, they tend to not make good mothers. It might take a few generations, (2 years) but if you cull based on performance and not color, size etc you should have a nice farm pig. Good Luck






breezynosacek said:


> I'm hoping they aren't all lard babies because of the crossing. These evidently were her mother's pigs and she inherited them when her mother died. She doesn't know much about them other than they are potbellies but not miniature.
> 
> They are free, so I don't really care. If nothing else, I get some lard and some babies to start fresh with. I will see what breed they are when I go and see them.
> 
> QUOTE]


----------



## GeorgeK (Apr 14, 2004)

Tango makes a great point about your pen, do you have some sort of enclosure ready?


----------



## breezynosacek (Nov 7, 2003)

GeorgeK said:


> Tango makes a great point about your pen, do you have some sort of enclosure ready?


We are working on that and figuring it out. I discovered something. When I talked to the lady (a little elderly) she told me that they were 'supposed' to be potbelly pigs but they turned out to be bigger. My interpretation of that was, they are crossed with something else.

When hubby called to get directions, she told him that the guy that sold them to her stated that they were all pure bred pot belly pigs!

So, we are going out to see exactly what we are getting, so that we know what size building and fencing they need. We have the perfect place for them and we also have a friend that is going to help that said he (his family) has had pigs about before.

I'm thinking if they turn out to be overweight, since I have time before it is cool enough to butcher, I might put them on a diet if they are overweight. See if I can get some of that fat off. If nothing else it will help the sows when pregnant to be on a healthier diet.


----------



## GeorgeK (Apr 14, 2004)

breezynosacek said:


> she told me that they were 'supposed' to be potbelly pigs but they turned out to be bigger. My interpretation of that was, they are crossed with something else.


That seems to be the norm in most areas due to unscrupulous breeders trying to increase numbers too quickly.




breezynosacek said:


> When hubby called to get directions, she told him that the guy that sold them to her stated that they were all pure bred pot belly pigs


Not likely since true potbellies are small, max about 125 lbs for a big boar.



breezynosacek said:


> So, we are going out to see exactly what we are getting, so that we know what size building and fencing they need. We have the perfect place for them and we also have a friend that is going to help that said he (his family) has had pigs about before.


What are you planning for pen and or pasture, and shelter, water etc?



breezynosacek said:


> I'm thinking if they turn out to be overweight, since I have time before it is cool enough to butcher, I might put them on a diet if they are overweight. See if I can get some of that fat off. If nothing else it will help the sows when pregnant to be on a healthier diet.


Pasturing works well for that since they have to work for their supper, a daily tastey treat in the same spot will train them to your paddock


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

GeorgeK said:


> Not likely since true potbellies are small, max about 125 lbs for a big boar.


Really? I was offered a pot belly pet (neutered male) about two years ago and did some reading and I came up with a lot of different opinions on ultimate size. Some going up as much as 400 pounds (so I didn't accept him). It is an interesting pig, imo, one that is just starting to show some potential in its real niche here in the U.S. A 125 pound pig is not too bad.


----------



## GeorgeK (Apr 14, 2004)

I usuall ybutcher at about 9 months, about 70 pounds or so, it takes 3-4 years to get to 125





Tango said:


> Really? I was offered a pot belly pet (neutered male) about two years ago and did some reading and I came up with a lot of different opinions on ultimate size. Some going up as much as 400 pounds (so I didn't accept him). It is an interesting pig, imo, one that is just starting to show some potential in its real niche here in the U.S. A 125 pound pig is not too bad.


----------



## breezynosacek (Nov 7, 2003)

GeorgeK said:


> I usuall ybutcher at about 9 months, about 70 pounds or so, it takes 3-4 years to get to 125


Well, I started to post this yesterday but when I got here my computer exploded with viruses an trojan horses!

We went to see the pigs...

The youngest one looks like those on Georges pages.  

The other three look like those poor miserable things you see where the pigs are being fed ice cream, ect but they are a little healthier looking. They are able to run and walk quickly. Their legs are visable and although they have a little bit of fat around the eyes, I have seen a lot worse online!

So, we are investigating hog pens and hog panels, hog fencing, ect.

One of the local companies has hog fencing that has 2 x 4 12 gauge on bottom and a larger hole on top. It is several feet high.

Only problem with that is the cost which we can't afford right now and hadn't planned on needing 300' of fencing. At least not yet. Right now, at least until spring, we should be able to get by with a smaller area. They aren't going to be roaming as much. We will slaughter two of them this fall and the two that are left plus the litter that should be born will house the area.

Our biggest problem right now is trying to find a way to transport them. Pickup is too tall.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

At what time can they be bred Geroge? This information is very interesting.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

breezynosacek said:


> Our biggest problem right now is trying to find a way to transport them. Pickup is too tall.


Try looking for an open high-sided U-Haul trailer. You can rent them locally for something like $15/ day. Cover the top with a tarp or sunscreen to give them shade and give them hay to munch on. Good luck with them. It is exciting to hear others getting into something so cool like this project is.


----------



## GeorgeK (Apr 14, 2004)

try large dog crate per pig for transport?

Breeding is dependant upon the pig, males are usually fertile by 3-6 months, yes those tiny little things! Females sometimes might get pregnant by 2 months (not healthy) generally by 6 months. The occasional pig that can get pregnant too young is not a good idea, these mothers tend to be poor quality, and sickly. One option is to separate boars from sows early (lots of work when dealing with tiny things in a pasture) or just let nature take its course, identify the sickly, poor quality mothers and remove them from the breeding program, which has been my approach


----------



## breezynosacek (Nov 7, 2003)

GeorgeK said:


> try large dog crate per pig for transport?
> 
> Breeding is dependant upon the pig, males are usually fertile by 3-6 months, yes those tiny little things! Females sometimes might get pregnant by 2 months (not healthy) generally by 6 months. The occasional pig that can get pregnant too young is not a good idea, these mothers tend to be poor quality, and sickly. One option is to separate boars from sows early (lots of work when dealing with tiny things in a pasture) or just let nature take its course, identify the sickly, poor quality mothers and remove them from the breeding program, which has been my approach


I don't have a large dog crate but the open Uhaul trailer sounds pretty good if I could find one in the area.

I read on one site that the males could breed as early as 6 wks and should be fixed before then by some of the pet breeders. Of course they have an agenda. They don't want anybody cutting in on their profits. On another site I read that the females will breed at 3 mos. So, I figure I will try and get them separated if possible...when the time comes.

Oh yes, I really am wanting to do this...and maybe, hopefully, we will still come up sometime and get some fresh blood for the herd.


----------

